# Friendly Advice - Metrocentre - Don't Bother - It'll Kill You



## Rocket Romano (Dec 26, 2005)

2 miles of tailbacks to get in

5,000 car park spaces....all full

And people just simply everywhere

Wait until February, its much safer


----------



## kakuma (Dec 28, 2005)

I fucking hate the Metrocentre


----------



## chriswill (Dec 28, 2005)

Dont bother with the trafford centre either.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Dec 29, 2005)

I used to love going to the metrocentre was I were a lad 

But then I lived in a dire town in the north east so Newcastle and the metrocentre was the height of glamour and sophistication for a yokel like me 

It used to be a good day out for a bored teenager in the early days in the late eighties when it had just opened - my god, the things which I used to do to stave off the boredom of living in a pitiful little town...


----------



## handy1 (Dec 29, 2005)

chriswill said:
			
		

> Dont bother with the trafford centre either.




Why is it mobbed?

Supposed to be going there in a bit.


----------



## kakuma (Dec 29, 2005)

i used to gothere and play that game on the slotties where you were a ninja   

but i didnt like it when i was a kid eother


----------



## Firky (Dec 29, 2005)

I just get the train there.


----------



## CyberRose (Dec 30, 2005)

Ditto Chavowhall!


----------

